# software recommendations



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

We are developing a software project and I'm looking for Project Management software. It's got to be open source and run on Linux and I'd prefer it be free. Download or web based either one will be fine.

If anyone has any recommendations I'd love to hear your ideas.

Debora


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Planner is a pretty good open source project management application for Windows. It will do Gantt charts, milestones, and task estimating. You need to install the GTK environment to install it on Windows. I've made an install package out of it, which includes GTK and automates the install. Download it here (~12 mb). 

http://windowrock.com/project/project.zip

Download and unzip to a directory somewhere. Double-click on start.bat and follow on-screen prompts.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Planner is a pretty good open source project management application for Windows. It will do Gantt charts, milestones, and task estimating. You need to install the GTK environment to install it on Windows. I've made an install package out of it, which includes GTK and automates the install. Download it here (~12 mb).
> 
> http://windowrock.com/project/project.zip
> 
> Download and unzip to a directory somewhere. Double-click on start.bat and follow on-screen prompts.



Will this run on Linux? I don't do win.

D.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

featherbottoms said:


> Will this run on Linux? I don't do win.
> 
> D.


Sure, it was written for Linux. Here's the project page.

http://www.simpleprojectmanagement.com/planner/


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Sure, it was written for Linux. Here's the project page.
> 
> http://www.simpleprojectmanagement.com/planner/


Thanks Nevada. Your reply above seemed to indicate it was for Windows and I just wanted to make sure. I am never sure about .zip files, although my husband tells me they work fine (he's the real Linux person here I just run what he puts on my machine). I'm looking at the project page now.

D.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

So I looked on my Adept Package management and I had Planner as an option to install. I remember looking at the list the other day and it was there but since it is a Gnome app I didn't try it out. We use KDE and I try to keep things consistent. However, I just installed Planner and I'm going to look at it a little bit and see if I want to keep it or uninstall it.

I'm also looking at OpenProj if you know anything about that.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

featherbottoms said:


> I'm also looking at OpenProj if you know anything about that.


Never tried it.


----------

